# Quelle est la meilleure app pour les transports en commun ?



## etudiant69 (17 Octobre 2015)

En attendant qu'Apple prenne en charge les transports publics en France, quelle app utilisez-vous ? Est-ce que vous l'utilisez avec votre Watch le cas échéant ? Qu'est-ce qui vous plaît ? Qui vous manque ?

J'hésite beaucoup entre Transit et Citymapper. J'aime bien la fonction de Citymapper qui me prévient quand je m'approche de mon arrêt mais je regrette l'absence de prise en charge de mon carnet d'adresse.


----------



## Larme (17 Octobre 2015)

Le choix ne dépend pas aussi des villes dans lesquelles on se trouve ?
On peut peut-être trouver une superbe app mais qui n'est utile que sur une ville seulement.


----------



## city1 (17 Octobre 2015)

Exact @Larme , habitant sur Montpellier j'utilise sur mon Iphone l'application Tam horaires qui donne les prochains passages trams et bus. Sinon pour cette ville il n'y a rien d'autre


----------



## etudiant69 (19 Octobre 2015)

Effectivement j'ai le luxe d'avoir le choix. 
Vivement qu'Apple se sorte les doigt du *** pour qu'on ait tous le support des transports dans Plan


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Octobre 2015)

Transit est très bien.

Sinon, dans le registre usage strictement local, j'ai l'application du réseau de transports en commun de Bordeaux Métropole (Info TBC), dont la dernière version permet comme Transit de voir quels bus/trams passent à proximité et dans quels délais (néanmoins la présentation est mieux dans Transit).


----------



## SteamEdge (20 Octobre 2015)

Je valide pour TransitApp. 

Mais malheureusement aucune application ne support le réseau Astuce (Rouen). Car l'agglomération refuse de mettre à disposition les données du réseau en GTFS, étape nécessaire pour intégrer ses données dans d'autres applications. Du coup je suis obligé d'utiliser son application toute pourrie.


----------



## Php21 (27 Octobre 2015)

À Paris, les 2 meilleures à mon gout, 1- RATP , 2- Métro Paris.


----------

